# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker ...828 Huawei E303, E368, U2801, ZTE MF821, T203 & others added

## mohamed73

DC-Unlocker client software V1.00.0828 
Added: 
Modems: Huawei *E303*
Huawei *E368* ZTE MF821 
Routers: ZTE MF62
ZTE PHS300 
Customized modems: *Huawei E173 11.126.16.04.297 Aug 23 2011 14:30:25 (Dialog Sri Lanka)* *Huawei E173 11.126.16.04.883 Sep 26 2011 10:36:35 (Beeline Uzbekistan)*
ZTE MF180 BD_MF180SMARTV1.0.0B01 (SmartBro Philippines) 
Phones: Vodafone 735
Huawei *U2801*
ZTE *T203* 
Huawei Android phones unlock speed increased. *
E173Eu-1 and E153Eu-1 Kyivstar, Beeline, Viettel, Mobinil, Etisalat, XL  indonesia and etc .. all known version unlimited unlock (special activation needed).*   Previous update details (because was deleted from GSMhosting accidentally) :  DC-unlocker client software V1.00.0805 
Added: 
Modems: Vodafone (Huawei) K4605 
Routers: Huawei *E587* 
Customized modems: Huawei *E1731* 11.126.16.04.284 Oct 27 2011 11:37:48 (*Airtel India*)
Huawei E153 11.609.18.00.846 Dec 20 2010 16:57:50 (Airtel Kenya)
Huawei E173 11.126.16.04.94 Jul 29 2011 11:27:03 (Safaricom Kenya)
Huawei E173 11.126.16.04.592 Nov 02 2011 16:30:13 (Metfone Combodia) 
New CPU modems (DSP core) Huawei E173 11.126.16.05.238 (*SmartBro Philippines*)
Huawei *E171* 21.156.00.00.143 (*MTS Russia*) 
Phones: Huawei *U2800*
Huawei U6150
Huawei *U8510 IDEOS X3*
Huawei *U8650*
Huawei *U8652*
Huawei T7200
Huawei MTS 736 
Wireless Internet Phone (WIP): Huawei *ETS3160* 
Changed to free unlimited for dongle users: 
Huawei E173 11.126.85.00.516 Sep 06 2010 10:07:17 (MobiFone)
Huawei E153 11.609.18.00.297 Jan 05 2011 09:07:06 (Dialog )
ZTE MF100 BD_VNVIEP671A1V1.0.1B01 (VIETTEL)
ZTE MF110 BD_P671A2V1.0.2B07 (VIETTEL)
Huawei U3100
Orange Malibu
Huawei U5110
Huawei U5900 
Step by step guide for Huawei phone unlock: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ahd540

merci bien mon ami  :Confused:

----------


## lwiss

deblc
age

----------


## قاسم الحوشان

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## قاسم الحوشان

بحاجة لكودة التفعيل او الكراك للبرنامج

----------


## abdallahi haje

بحاجة لكودة التفعيل او الكراك للبرنامج

----------


## rokorar

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## جودة ناهي

شكرا  جاري التحميل

----------

